# NERVOUS Mommy!!



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys...I'm SO NERVOUS!!

We went out and bought haircutting scissors, an apron, combs, and a spray bottle for me to cut Em's hair myself...

Well, today was the big day of bravery...I finally sat her down in front of a movie, and just HAD AT IT!!

I have to admit...it was kinda fun!! She has a short pixie sort of style (basically all hair the same legth, with bangs cut), so it wasn't all that difficult...though at certain angles, it was hard to make sure all hairs were the same length...hehe!!

I'll get pictures in a moment...she's showering all the loose hair off her right now, and then to wait for it to dry...

I'm excited...and nervous..but ultimately, I feel so LIBERATED in doing it myself now!!

We'll see the results soon!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 25, 2007)

ooo exciting! My mom tells this great story about my grandma cutting her hair with a glass of wine in one hand and the scissors in the other and after a while saying "oops I've run out of hair" always makes me giggle.

I can't wait to see Em, she's really cute especially with short hair


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 25, 2007)

Goodjob! I bet it looks great! Can't wait to see!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Haha...love that "oops, I've run out of hair"...thankfully there was NO wine involved in this haircutting, lol!!

I hope it turns out good, guys! leaseplease:


----------



## binkies (Oct 25, 2007)

It's great to do it yourself isn't it! I cut Olivia's hair.

Before







After


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!! I hope my job turns out so gorgeous.....I hope I hope I hope...


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see Em's hair :biggrin2:!


----------



## binkies (Oct 25, 2007)

Come on Rosie!! Let us seeeeee!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Hehe!! You guys are so funny!!

It JUST dried from her showering to get all those teeny hairs off...

So, I just took pics, and they're downloading to the computer RIGHT NOW...and then uploading to Photobucket...then I'll post them! 

It's a tad shorter than I expected, but it's good.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Here we go! Sorry for fuzziness in the pics, guys...I just was trying to get some good light behind her...the other pics I took were SO DARK!

So, here ya go!































Here's her hair about two weeks ago, for a before picture. 






Not perfect, but not bad for a first attempt, eh? 

:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 25, 2007)

it looks great Rosie!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 25, 2007)

Rosie, I love it! I love how it comes around her neck like that!

*GREAT JOB!! :great:*


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww...thank you!!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, side note: I trimmed those stray hairs that you see by her ears.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

It looks great! 

With the cost of having to get all the stuff - why didn't you just take her someplace? was she afraid or something? Just curious.

I wish I could cut my hair like hers. It's just adorable!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 25, 2007)

cute cute cute!! you did a great job - tell Em that's HER haircut for sure - she's such a cute pixie girl! What's she going as for halloween? She should totally go as a fairy.

__________
Nadia


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 26, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> What's she going as for halloween? She should totally go as a fairy.



I agree :biggrin2:! I love the haircut, Rosie !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 26, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What's she going as for halloween? She should totally go as a fairy.
> ...


A tooth fairy:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What's she going as for halloween? She should totally go as a fairy.
> ...



YES! She's such a cute little pixie - perfect haircut. 

She looks so proud of it too! How old is she?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

She's about seven and a half. 

And actually the cost of all that was about half the cost of ONE haircut, so we actually saved a bunch of money by buying that stuff, and I plan on continuing to improve my skills. 

Thanks for the compliments! I'll let her know what ya'll said! 

Hugs!!

Rosie*

Edited to add: She's decided to do either Spiderman or Batman for Halloween. LOL!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh! Wow! That's great then. I always thought hair scissors were super expensive!

I doubt a salon would have done such a cute cut. I don't think it's really too short at all - it's very "twiggy" and that's really cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Edited to add: She's decided to do either Spiderman or Batman for Halloween. LOL!!


Why is she being a boy? doesn't she know boys smell funny?!?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, there were some scissors there that were over $100 shock, but we weren't in the market for those bad boys...so we went with ones that were clearly perfectly good for home haircuts that were on sale for just under $7. 

:biggrin2:

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh! Wow! That's great then. I always thought hair scissors were super expensive!
> 
> I doubt a salon would have done such a cute cut. I don't think it's really too short at all - it's very "twiggy" and that's really cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Heheheee!! Oh, I gave up trying to convince this stinker to be "girly" YEARS ago!! She's been a tomboy since she could dress herself (which was REALLY early on, and meant that she then had the power to complain about PINK).

She's such a tomboy...loves Spiderman, Star Wars, wearing camo, really loves hotwheels cars, etc etc etc.

I just love her individuality, so we really encourage whatever she wants to do with herself. Of course, I do have my limits (she wanted blue hair once...we comprimised with blue nail polish, hehe!), but I love her showing that she's her OWN person. 

I sure do love my girl...

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Edited to add: She's decided to do either Spiderman or Batman for Halloween. LOL!!
> ...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 26, 2007)

I was a semi-tomboy too it's more fun that way, guys friends are usually a lot more fun when you're younger...but once you hit teenage years they start thinking of you in a different wayreally annoying...

:biggrin2:Emily is a cutie and she has a great mom, as for the blue hair, try dying it with kool-aid. It'll wash out after one or two washes and it comes in all the colors under the sun (I tried with my hair, but mine was too dark)


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm...that's true, Kool Aid DOES come in all colors...hmm...might try that one for her birthday. Which means her hair will be half red, half blue (think Spiderman). Hehe!!

Thanks for the idea! 

Yeah...she's really a great girl...I really lucked out!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> so we went with ones that were clearly perfectly good for home haircuts that were on sale for just under $7.



I never find deals like that! I paid a bootload just for scissors to do the fine trimming on the sheep!!! 

Umm...... will you cut my hair? Please???


----------



## binkies (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got up this morning and this thread was the first to check. 

You did an amazing job!! She looks adorable!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 26, 2007)

That looks really adorable! The cut frames her face very nicely!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hehe...you guys are just the sweetest. 

And Bo B Bunny...I'm comin' your way...with my $7 scissors...WATCH OUT!! :run:

Oh, and for everyone's own information: I bought everything at a place called Sally Beauty Supply. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a Sally's! 

Washes hair, puts on a cape - waits.......


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Wait...who's gonna pay for my flight???

onder::foreheadsmack::embarrassed:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

onder:


----------



## binkies (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Rosie, you can't take scissors on a plane! Silly girl!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2007)

Hehe...well, I AM doing a bun transport tomorrow...maybe we'll just go a little off-course...hehe!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

*LOL!*

*binkies wrote: *


> Oh Rosie, you can't take scissors on a plane! Silly girl!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 28, 2007)

Good Job Amanda and Rosie.

I cut my own hair. I took my hubby's hair clippers and set it on # 8 buzzed it all off, then took a # 7 to do the back and sides. lol teehee, I love my hair short.


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the hair! 



Good one you for letting her be who she wants to be! I wanted to be a tom boy but mother inisited that I wore PINK :shock:all the time (well it was the 70's LOL) and then she moaned when I climbed trees and tore holes in my tights???

:great:



Maybe I would draw the line when she wants a motorbike LOL!

sarah x


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Oct 29, 2007)

NICE job! She looks so cute!


----------



## Greta (Oct 29, 2007)

Woohoo! fellow short hair lover that cuts their own hair! :highfive:

BTW, Rosie, great job! I just can't get over how cute she looks!
*
SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I cut my own hair.
> 
> lol teehee, I love my hair short.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, guys!! :biggrin2:


----------

